# need help picking a name for my new male shepherd



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

i just bought a male west german showline shepherd. His current name is zamp. and it just doesnt fit right i was hoping to get some suggestions. i would really appreciate it. looking for something strong. a good german name but others are greatly appreciated as well


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know any German ones but here are some I like:



Thor
Rugger
Stryker
Gunner
p.s. He's really beautiful!


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Kendrick.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

These aren't german, but... who knows..

Anthony
Dragon
Bear

He really does look like a Thor, though...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If you want to keep the Z (I think a Z dog is cool), how about Zack, Zane or Zeal?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, here's a link to German Z names
German Names that start with "z", German Name Meanings, Meaning of German Names


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous guy! He looks kind of like a Luthor to me. My favorite Z name is Zeke.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Zeus in keeping with the Z


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Like Zeus. 
Zodiac


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

That dog's real name is Joker though right? So really he must be from a "j" litter.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> I don't know any German ones but here are some I like:
> 
> Stryker !


Seems to fit his picture well !

I am getting a male soon and his name is going to be either Blitz or Ranger.


----------



## Markellca (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes he was from a j litter and joker is what they originally put but it still just doesn't fit lol And thank you for all the compliments I must agree he's pretty gorgeous I keep
Looking at him and Cant believe he's all mine


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Zamp. the only other name that fits is Loki.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I admit this is totally random, but I think he looks like a "Lincoln."


----------

